# 26yo student looking for rental



## calvin_ (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello.

My name is Calvin and I am a 26 yo student from Singapore looking for a room to stay.

I'm responsible, please, hygiene-conscious and sociable. Please drop me an email at calvin14 (add) gmail (dot) com

I will be staying from end-August till end of this year. I know its short but I'll try to help find a replacement tenant if required.

If you are in similar situation looking for rental, please also drop me a mail. It might be easier to rent apartments big enough for 2 than to go solo.

Thank you for any help/advices rendered.


----------

